# Pre fit-test meal & supplements?



## Hudson69 (Nov 29, 2010)

I have my second bi-annual Air Force PT test coming and am willing to try something new, a different breakfast and or supplements.

Normally I use Gakkic and a redbull but was wondering what others do/have done.  I am looking for something to sustain energy over the course of about 30 minutes (tops) for push-ups, sit-ups and a 1.5 mile run.....

Thanks


----------

